# Brake question: 92 Stanza SE



## albongo (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey all, new here, 

Just bought myself a used 92 Stanza SE and it seems the old owners didn't pay too much attention to what they were doing. More concerned about looks than functionality. And so i'm having some brake issues...and here is the problem...

I'm assuming the stock rear brake package on a 92 SE was a set of drum brakes? please confirm if this is the case...

The previous owner switched the wheels for some 17" rims and i have a caliper and rotor set up now, but because the car was sitting for so long the left rear caliper has seized completely. I've been trying to hunt down some rear calipers for a 92 Stanza but no one seems to think they can get any.

I'm wondering if there was an option for the 92 SE to come with discs/calipers or were they using the drum set up?

If the current brakes are after market i'm going to have to de-rust these things to find out what the hell they were!

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I found this:

A sporty SE model joined the Stanza lineup for 1992. Offering most of the features of the luxury-oriented GXE, the SE added a blackout grille, rear spoiler, fog lights, and leather-wrapped steering wheel and gearshift knob. 

Base XE and upscale GXE models were available, with either a 5-speed manual or 4-speed automatic transmission. Front-disc/rear-drum brakes were standard, but the GXE could be ordered with an all-disc brake package that included an antilock braking system.

Looks like a factory option. Besides, I can't see anyone wasting money putting after market rear disc brakes on a Stanza.


----------

